# flightless pigeon in MD needs a home



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I'M POSTING THIS FOR SOMEONE FROM ANOTHER GROUP. If interested please reply to Carla 
[email protected]

Hello Group,
I am looking for a home for my pigeon, Sally. I adopted her several years ago, but due to the loss of my job & therefore my house (which my job provided) I am forced to rehome many of my animals, including Sally.
She is a female, very sweet, not aggressive at all to other birds. Has never laid eggs with while in my care & has lived with another female as well as by herself. She has an injured wing due to being hit by a car. She lives in a big dog crate on wheels so I can get her in & out of the house easily. She is accustomed to dogs, cats & other birds. She comes in the house when its about 45 degrees outside. All other times she is out on the porch in a half sunny half shady area. Not too keen on being held & loved on but I tribute that to her wing being uncomfortable when she is held.

If anyone knows anyone who would be interested in Sally, please have them contact me at [email protected] I am located in MD.
Thank you for any help you can provide.

-Carla


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi everyone, according to Carla, Sally ended up finding a great home at a sanctuary on the East coast.

Laura


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's wonderful, Laura! Thank you for letting us know.

Terry


----------

